# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κλωσσομηχανή

## thomas5

εφτιαξα μια κλοσομηχανη (προχηρη) θα τη δοκιμασω με αυγα κοτας τη βαθμους θελει;; θα ανεβασω φοτο σε λιγο

----------


## nikosman

100 φαρεναιτ δηλαδη 37,7 κελσιου
εδω θα βρεις οτι χρειαζεσε  ****************************************

----------


## mitsman

Νικο το λινκ οδηγοσε σε σελιδα οπου πουλουσαν πουλια και αλλα....   Forum Rules

----------


## nikosman

συγνωμη!!!

----------


## adreas

Ναι  έτσι  πρέπει να  είναι  αλλά  στις  μηχανές  εκκόλαψης  του  εμπορείου.  Αν  ο  θερμοστάτης  σου  δεν  είναι  ακριβείας  και  έχει  ανοχή  2  η  3  βαθμούς  θέλει  και  λίγο  παραπάνω  περίπου  38,5  κελσίου.  Βέβαια  η   επιτυχία  είναι  ένας  θερμοστάτης  και  η  καλή  μόνωση  της  μηχανής. Μην  ξεχάσεις  και  την  υγρασία  που με  ένα  υγρασιόμετρο  όσο  μεγαλώνεις  μια  επιφάνεια  με  νερό τόσο  ποιο  πολύ  υγρασία  έχεις,   και  πρέπει  να  είναι  70  με  75%.

----------


## thomas5

μπορεις να μου πεις ενα siteπου πουλαει θερμοστατες ακριβιας αν απαγορευεται στηλε π.μ

----------


## χρηστος

αν θέλεις ένα θερμοστάτη ακριβείας και πολύ φτηνός είναι αυτό  τον χρησιμοποιώ εγώ σε κλουβί νοσοκομείο πάνε σε ένα ηλεκτρολόγο και παράγγειλε τον  
ή εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα θερμοστάτη σαν αυτό   τον αγοράζεις και αυτόν με τον ίδιο τρόπο

----------


## thomas5

οκ και υγρασια πως δημιουργω;;

----------


## χρηστος

κάτω από την λάμπα θα βάλεις 1 μικρό ταπερακι με νερό

----------


## thomas5

οκ θα δοκιμασω ο θερμοστατης που εχω τωρα παει μεχρι 30

----------


## adreas

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι κάτω από την λάμπα το νερό. Όσο ποιο μεγάλη επιφάνεια έχει να εξατμίζεται το νερό τόσο μεγαλύτερη υγρασία θα έχει και ο θάλαμος σου ξεκινά με ένα μικρό μπολάκι το αφήνεις και μετά από ένα 24 ώρες κοιτάς είναι λιγότερο από όσο θέλεις ποιο μεγάλο μπολάκι με νερό. Βασικό μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις ένα μοτέρ μικρό για ανακύκλωση του αέρα. 
Αν  δεν  είναι  ηλεκτρονικός  θερμοστάτης  δεν  νομίζω  να  είναι  ακριβείας.  Τον  έχεις  μετρήσει  να  δεις  τι  ανοχή  έχει;  Ο  ηλεκτρονικός  έχει  ανοχή  3  δέκατα  του  βαθμού,  δηλαδή  τον  έχεις  μετρήσει  να  πηγαίνει  στους  38  βαθμούς  σβήνει  και  ξαναρχίζει  στους  37,7.

----------


## thomas5

δεν το εχω τελειοπηεισει ακομα

----------

